# Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2012)

*Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2012)

*Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Den Samsung S27A350H kann ich nur empfehlen, gabs kürzlich auf ebay (Olano/Alternate) NEU für 209€ oder 219€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## N1truX (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Ich finde das etwas sinnfrei. Wenn schon 27", dann doch bitte wenigstens 2560x1600 - und die kosten dann auch wieder mehr...


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*



N1truX schrieb:


> Ich finde das etwas sinnfrei. Wenn schon 27", dann doch bitte _*wenigstens*_ *2560x1600*


Warum "sinnfrei"? Sinnfrei waren imho die alten Riesen-TVs mit SD-Auflösung (Anfang der 90er?), wo selbst aus 3m Entfernung jedes Pixel noch so groß wie ein 4er Legostein war. Ich sitze an meinem Schreibtisch ca. 80-100cm von meinem 27er entfernt, und das Bild ist tadellos. Ist ja nicht so als würden zwischen 24" und 27" Welten liegen.

Klar, ich hätte auch gerne ein "medizinisches" UHD-Display, aber unbedingt nötig ist eine größere Auflösung bei dieser Diagnonale - mMn - noch nicht. Selbst auf meinem 42" sieht der 1080p Desktop des HTPC noch super/tadellos aus.

Ehrlich gesagt musste/hab ich bei meinem 27er die Schrift/Symbole auf 125% stellen, damit ich entspannt alles erkennen kann. Und die GPU freut sich auch wenn die Auflösung "noch" keine 2560 groß ist...


----------



## r4Yn (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Ein 27" mit 1920x1200 ist voll ok. 1920x1080 finde ich nicht so praktisch.

Viel mehr würde mich pers. aber ein TN-Panel stören. Die sehen im Vergleich mit einem PVA- oder IPS-Panel einfach shice aus.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

PCGH sollte mal einen Artikel darüber schreiben, weshalb 30-Zöller immer noch so teuer sind. Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## namoet (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

hab auch nen 27" mit full hd (den 2. platzierten acer) und bin auch sehr zufrieden. die "niedrige" auflösung stört mMn, und die höhren auflösungen spielen preislich auch in einer anderen liga.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Mit ein bißchen Mut gibt es 30" schon ab 800€ :

Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at EU

Wenn in dem Karton ein Monitor drin ist dann passts schon. Den Support und Garantie kriegt man dann schon übers Telefon eingefordert. Dell ist da sehr kundenfreundlich....


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Wenn einem 2560 x 1440 bei nem 27" reichen, den Hazro HZ27WC gibts schon ab 490€ (lieferbar).

Hazro Technologies | Clarity Defined | The Home of IPS Monitors

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-test-artikel/187482-review-hazro-hz27wc.html

Hazro HZ27WA and HZ27WC Review

Laut letztem Review soll das Gerät identisch mit dem Apple-Cinema 27" sein.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Leider sind die 30 Zöller noch zu Teuer,suche ja schon lange einen der Bezahlbar ist


----------



## Falk (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn einem 2560 x 1440 bei nem 27" reichen, den Hazro HZ27WC gibts schon ab 490€ (lieferbar).
> 
> Hazro Technologies | Clarity Defined | The Home of IPS Monitors
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man den jetzt noch irgendwo kaufen könnte...also in der A-Variante, nicht in der C-Variante.


----------



## DarthLAX (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Mit ein bißchen Mut gibt es 30" schon ab 800€ :
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at EU
> 
> Wenn in dem Karton ein Monitor drin ist dann passts schon. Den Support und Garantie kriegt man dann schon übers Telefon eingefordert. Dell ist da sehr kundenfreundlich....


 
hm - so lange es kein 120 herz und 3D gibt in der größe sind solche monitore für mich uninteressant...

sicher ein hochwertigeres pannel ist nett, aber nicht wenn ich beim spielen dann schlieren/ghosting etc. habe  d.h. nie wieder weniger als 120 herz 

deshalb würde mir momentan auch der asus 27 zöller zu sagen ....*träum*

mfg LAX


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*

Naja bei den 7ms Reaktionszeit von Dell kann ich auch 'nen TV nehmen.
Mein alter hatte 32", einen VGA Anschluss und 6ms Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Rolk (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Monitor-Topseller bei Amazon: 27-Zöller ab 230 Euro, 30-Zoll-Geräte noch immer fast unbezahlbar [Anzeige]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Den Samsung S27A350H kann ich nur empfehlen, gabs kürzlich auf ebay (Olano/Alternate) NEU für 209€ oder 219€ inkl. Versand.


 
Bei 1 oder 2 der diversen Cybermondays auf Amazon wurde das gute Stück auch für 209,- € vertickt. Jetzt muss noch ein HDMI Kabel her. Die Armenhäusler von Samsung haben ja nur ein VGA Kabel beigelegt.


----------

